# Young bitch really not coping with her season



## Booster (23 July 2014)

Hi all this is my 1st post will keep really brief, I have a just year old small working cocker , this is her 2nd season 1st at 5 1/2 months :-( .
1st season was ok ish little sleepy but got worse as season finished almost depressed lethargic timid, just turned into a very shy nervous dog,lasted a  couple of months then she started perking up and my beautiful happy go luck lively puppy was back  
Now 6 months after 1st season another season! Wow this has hit her hard very low nervy sleepy trembling in a corner almost depressed it awful, so sad to see . I've spoken to vets nothing they can offer, hot water bottle and rub her belly was the suggestion .
She will be spayed as soon as she can 3 months time 
Any suggestions to help her cope in the mean time ? 
I've ordered Bach rescue tonight hoping this may help but any other advice would be most greafully received


----------



## Houndman (24 July 2014)

Not really, the main thing in this weather is not to let her get too hot and keep her active.  Best to let it progress naturally and avoid "quack" treatments.


----------



## satinbaze (24 July 2014)

Try homeopathic pulsatilla tablets. Have heard they are good for ladies troubles and certainly won't do any harm. If she is low and depressed give her a job to do. I know this will be at home but teach her things such as open a cupboard door, fetch the food bowl, find the keys. This will stop her feeling sorry for herself and give her something else to focus on. I got this tip from an army dog handler when I had a grieving dog, he said " work her hard"


----------



## Booster (24 July 2014)

Houndman said:



			Not really, the main thing in this weather is not to let her get too hot and keep her active.  Best to let it progress naturally and avoid "quack" treatments.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to keep her cool have a cool coat and paddling pool keeping her active is very difficult she just doesn't want to work or play we are doing agility foundation work I took her training yesterday she walked in field popped her on long line, boy puppies train too , did dome basic circle work sits stays to get her focused she just said no, as in laid flat looking away then hid under a bush ! No coaxing or treats would persuade her out :-(


----------



## twiggy2 (24 July 2014)

if she was mine and this low with a season I would have her speyed now, hormonally challanged bitches (which it sounds like she is) are far more likely to have a pyometra- the increased risk of speying whilst in season is real but actually very low especially compared to the risk of pyo-many vets will spey at any time


----------



## Booster (24 July 2014)

satinbaze said:



			Try homeopathic pulsatilla tablets. Have heard they are good for ladies troubles and certainly won't do any harm. If she is low and depressed give her a job to do. I know this will be at home but teach her things such as open a cupboard door, fetch the food bowl, find the keys. This will stop her feeling sorry for herself and give her something else to focus on. I got this tip from an army dog handler when I had a grieving dog, he said " work her hard"
		
Click to expand...

That is what agility trainer said bring her along give her something else to think about but actually feel it made her worse got home she hid in corner of garden, luckily in shade, for an hour or more ! I didn't approach her as don't want to encourage this behaviour ! Once she came out went yo bed ! Eventually came to say hello got some sits , nose touches high fives  but then she went flat and back to bed :-( 
It's so upsetting but I'm not , "there thereing" her 
Tried to get tuggy play 30-40 seconds and she's gone off again 
Eating dinner but not interested in working for treats 
Will try the pulsatilla if rescue no good thank you


----------



## Booster (24 July 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			if she was mine and this low with a season I would have her speyed now, hormonally challanged bitches (which it sounds like she is) are far more likely to have a pyometra- the increased risk of speying whilst in season is real but actually very low especially compared to the risk of pyo-many vets will spey at any time
		
Click to expand...

I dis ask the vets well came from vet nurse but said to wait 3 months , I'm off to vets tomorrow, cat with poorly foot :-( , so will speak with actual vet then and ask the question Thank you


----------



## Wiz201 (25 July 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			if she was mine and this low with a season I would have her speyed now, hormonally challanged bitches (which it sounds like she is) are far more likely to have a pyometra- the increased risk of speying whilst in season is real but actually very low especially compared to the risk of pyo-many vets will spey at any time
		
Click to expand...

This. Our two retrievers were spayed after their first seasons.


----------



## Wiz201 (25 July 2014)

Booster said:



			I dis ask the vets well came from vet nurse but said to wait 3 months , I'm off to vets tomorrow, cat with poorly foot :-( , so will speak with actual vet then and ask the question Thank you
		
Click to expand...

its always three months, the vet nurse was correct


----------



## twiggy2 (25 July 2014)

Wiz201 said:



			its always three months, the vet nurse was correct 

Click to expand...

it is NOT always three months-two to four months after a season is ideal as there is less blood flow to the area so a bleed is less likely, however the increased risk is minimal and this bitch may feel out of sorts for a couple of months (if she repeats pattern of last season) and then just as she starts to feel normal again she is going to be knocked back with major surgery.


----------



## Booster (25 July 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			it is NOT always three months-two to four months after a season is ideal as there is less blood flow to the area so a bleed is less likely, however the increased risk is minimal and this bitch may feel out of sorts for a couple of months (if she repeats pattern of last season) and then just as she starts to feel normal again she is going to be knocked back with major surgery.
		
Click to expand...

This is my fear she will start to pick up them Wham! Surgery :-( briefly spoke to vet today said prefer not to Spey now and wait 2 months . 
She's actually had a reasonable day today which has been lovely played in pool went for road trip (air con on) had errands to run, snooze in her bed had small quiver now lying on the lawn  
Everyone has been great thank you for so many replies very much appreciated 
Rescue has arrived but unused as been ok today let's pray it continues


----------



## Booster (28 July 2014)

Hi all well the Bach Rescue arrived Friday 4 drops that evening, 4 x 4 drops Saturday and Sunday, 2x 4 drops today, Eeeeekkkkk ( fingers crossed) it appears to be helping  much happier puppy playing, running round the garden, wagging 

Soooo Happy long may it last


----------

